# Manistee Tourney Menu



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sixshooter said:


> Whit come on four time winner. Heck there are only four people who live in Onekema.


Nah! There's LOTS more than that.

Some of the local wags accused me of bribing my students to vote for my chili. "Vote or fail", I was reputed to have said..............:lol:


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

thefishdog said:


> *Dont mention a Bunglow to Larry (RCH)!!*
> 
> *He will have Super J Plug on the rod and spend the whole weekend there!*


Dave, don't forget to bring that photo of Super J hanging off the stern of Larry's boat - or whoever that creature was.  Ahh, the power of photoshop!

Whit, all this talk of a chili cook-off is giving me heartburn. So is the thought of Super J Plug.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Put me down for some KFC Chicken.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I will be bringing a couple pies for dessert, and some Bran muffins for Whit!

Maybe I'll give them to him at the friday night bowling event!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Spanky said:


> ........and some Bran muffins for Whit!


 
You cad! You know what ya can do with them bran muffins!!!!!!.....:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Menu*

Whit: Texas sheet cake
Dinoday: P'salad
Omega58: White Chicken Chili
Butch: Dessert
Caznik: Sloppy Caz......errr!....Joe's
Catfishhogue: Macaroni/Salmon (store bought?:lol salad
Steinfishski: chips and salsa (his own) AND venison chili
Severus: P'chips
Team Adjusted: cheese, crackers, salami tray
Danno9: Sweet corn
Rat City Hooker: Chili
The Fishdog: Homemade Southern Style Pulled Pork Bar-B-Que
Huntingfool43: KFC
Spanky: Pies.......I prefer nut, blueberry, cherry, or banana muffins!!
Midway97: KFC
Duckman1: Coleslaw
TGA Fish: Plates and Forks
Trout Tracker: salmon dip and crackers
Bolodunn: Hot Dogs

__________________
Whit1


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We can always use more KFC! 

Olson's grocery store which is just north of the river near the US31 bridge has a deli with assorted stuff, including broasted chicken, is nearby.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

thefishdog said:


> *Dont mention a Bunglow to Larry (RCH)!!*
> 
> *He will have Super J Plug on the rod and spend the whole weekend there!*[/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll jump in with some more of the KFC...

Don't worry about Dave bringing the Super J-Plug picture.... Larry keeps one mounted in his cuddy... near and dear to his heart :xzicon_sm


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Well I'll have to bring some venison chili now too.

If someone wants to bring some hot dogs and buns we can make chili dogs.:corkysm55

Also is anyone bringing paper plates, bowls: plastic spoons, forks; napkins?:help:


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Since we having some fried chicken and BBQ pork sandwiches I'll bring some coleslaw to go with it.

See you all Saturday!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Well I'll have to bring some venison chili now too.
> 
> If someone wants to bring some hot dogs and buns we can make chili dogs.:corkysm55
> 
> Also is anyone bringing paper plates, bowls: plastic spoons, forks; napkins?:help:


I'll jump on the plates forks and napkins


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Won't be making the outing :sad: but will be fishing in Muskegon. Just wanted to wish everyone good luck!!

Scott


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

I will bring salmon dip and crackers


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

tgafish said:


> I'll jump on the plates forks and napkins



damn it!!! tom you beat me to it!!!!! :lol: :lol: 

i'll be bringin the hot dogs!!

oh, & tom!! i'll also be bringing the silver platter! 
i'll be serving you your own ass on it!!! :yikes: :yikes: 

i got $5:00 that says this east side "ringer" hands you your own ass!!!
just say "bet"! to make it official!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Menu

*Whit: Texas sheet cake
Dinoday: P'salad
Omega58: White Chicken Chili
Butch: Dessert
Caznik: Sloppy Caz......errr!....Joe's
Catfishhogue: Macaroni/Salmon (store bought?:lol salad
Steinfishski: chips and salsa (his own) AND venison chili
Severus: P'chips
Team Adjusted: cheese, crackers, salami tray
Danno9: Sweet corn
Rat City Hooker: Chili
The Fishdog: Homemade Southern Style Pulled Pork Bar-B-Que
Huntingfool43: KFC
Spanky: Pies.......I prefer nut, blueberry, cherry, or banana muffins!!
Midway97: KFC
Duckman1: Coleslaw
TGA Fish: Plates and Forks
Trout Tracker: salmon dip and crackers
Bolodunn: Hot Dogs


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We could use more hot dogs and buns...........those chili dogs sound great.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

What do we do about a weather advisory for wind out there............IF it occurs. We need a backup plan!!!!!!! How do we notify everyone????????


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

bolodunn said:


> i got $5:00 that says this east side "ringer" hands you your own ass!!!
> just say "bet"! to make it official!!


I'd never bet against your captain. That guy and Troutracker have so much good juju around them for past good deeds that would be like holding my pole up in a lightning storm. Just make sure none of the stuff you bring on his boat has any walleye slime on it!

I'll take that bet but it will be whose team drinks the most beers. Since Butch has moved to Gin I think my team has this one hands down! Even bringing a case of Blue straight from Canada :chillin:


----------

